# Geschwindigkeit im Netzwerk



## prometheus111980 (17. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir ein Netzwerk zwischen zwei XP - Rechnern aufgebaut, eine Home und eine PRofessional - Version.

Ich sehe vom Prof. - Rechner aus die Freigaben der Home - Edition, kann auch darauf zugreifen, ein riesiges Problem ist jedoch die Geschwindigkeit:

Will ich eine Datei vom Prof.-Rechner auf den Home-Rechner schieben, leigt die Netzwerkauslastung bei max. 50%, wobei bemerkenswert ist, dass die Netzwerkauslastungskurve der CPU-Auslastungskurve entspricht: 50% Netzwerk - Auslastung = 100% CPU-Auslastung. Ich habe einen AMD 1,2 GHz.

Versuche ich mir eine Datei vom Home - Rechner auf den Prof.-Rechner zu ziehen, so liegt die Netzwerkauslastung bei max. 5%!!!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich volle Geschwindigkeit erreichen kann???


----------



## Erpel (17. August 2003)

Bei CPU-Belastung beim Kopieren fällt mir immer eins ein:

DMA Aktiviert?


----------



## prometheus111980 (17. August 2003)

Wo kann ich das denn aktivieren?

Bis jetzt kannte ich das nur für Laufwerke ...


----------



## Spacemonkey (17. August 2003)

Kann das nicht auch an den Netzwerkkarten liegen?
Wenn er in dem einen Rechner eine Billigkarte und in dem anderen eine 3Com -Karte drin hat?
Ich habe das bei mir mein Bruder hat so ne 10€ Karte und ich habe ne § Com drin und wenn wir übers Netz kopieren ist sein Rechner ewig lahm und bei meinem merke ich garnichts.


----------



## prometheus111980 (19. August 2003)

Realtek und 'n ALDI - PC ... keine Ahnung was der für eine hat ...


----------



## Sinac (19. August 2003)

Ich glaube bei XP aktivierst du die DMA Kanäle bei den Controllern, im Gerätemanager halt.


----------

